# Quad 15" Xcon - JBL/Crown GTI Ground Pounder build pics



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll just let the pics do all the talking


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

the enclosure is sprayed with flat white primer.....I will be doing the cosmetics
when time allows


----------



## cd300 (Mar 25, 2009)

nice glass work. What's going in the doors?


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## donkeypunch22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice job on the doors.


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

Love the leather doors


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't really like what you did to the doors, but you still did a damn good job doing it. The doors really make the car.

Show us more pics of the 6000GTi


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL...
the color Orange is like Neil Diamond.....you either like it or you don't
unfortunately it's my favorite color 

I'll have better pics of the amps when I make the amp rack covers
(they will match the door skins)


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

Thumpper said:


> I'll have better pics of the amps when I make the amp rack covers
> (they will match the door skins)


Im glad you said that. I was going to ask why you did all that work on the box to leave the wires exposed.

Pretty good job on what you did quality wise, but I will agree with the post about not really liking the doors. Its not for the material you used, but how its used. The way its used in combination with the gray makes it not look fluid. It looks more like a add-on to the door rather than something that could be one solid continuous piece.


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

i wish the best for your ears.


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

already done the smooth color matched integrated look on a few
of my installs
I wanted something less boring and unique with this one..
they look awsome up close , the pics do them no justice and it takes them
only seconds to draw a crowd

mission accomplished


----------



## todd217 (Apr 5, 2009)

looks great every time i try glassing i screw it up.


----------



## davieboy421 (Apr 8, 2008)

almost a shame to cover up that awesome woodworking with the glass but it looks awesome in the end!


----------



## otomix (Jun 21, 2009)

AMAZING job man, Love those doors Bigtime!


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

Love me some Orange, 

The upholstery on those doors is Really Nice, Is it someone local or did you do it yourself ?


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

spag_bace said:


> i wish the best for your ears.


thanx.........

it sounds awsome....built for a flat response so it sounds really good for daily driving


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Good GOD!! How much port area is that?!!!


----------



## crackamaine (May 30, 2009)

That is crazy! Good job man


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

Good job from a fellow CAF and now DIYMA member. In fact, excellent job. Even better that it's in a van, because I have a sweet van too. Too bad yours is going to be shaken to pieces, not to mention your ears.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

wanna wrap my door pods for me?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

How did you get the curve on the port I really like how you did that it looks really clean and flows well right into the top of the box
can you go into detail or draw a picture of how you accomplished that?
I have seen people cut pvc pipe in half and then glass and bondo it in to make it look as though its the actual wood that was curved


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice build...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

AMAZING DOORS!!! Lets just say I love Neil...


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

You're a damn fine builder bro. Love the flared port. Hell, in primer the box looks great. Doors look good too (x2 on not loving the color, but the shape and craftsmanship is still top notch). Kudos.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Great install job!!!


----------



## honza440 (Aug 22, 2009)

very nice install, like your reinforcement in your sub enclosure


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

incredible work, not my style but if its yours that is all that matters, I really like what you did with the box and how you raised the subs, the doors are just as awesome

I am jealous of your shop, wish I had something like that to work out of


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

The wrap job really finishes the doors off nicely! Great work!


----------



## bsvrs (May 4, 2009)

I wish I had that kind of talent.. that looks really nice


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

I really like the port on your box


----------



## MiC914 (Nov 12, 2008)

nice work!!


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

man, thats F'n KNARLY!!! mad fabrication skills you got dude


----------

